# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  ¿Corinda en Magia Estudio?

## Oeo

Hola a todos:

Como he puesto en mi post de presentación, soy principiante, y concretamente, quiero iniciarme en la rama del Mentalismo, pues siempre me ha fascinado, y además, hace poco estuve en el rodaje de un número con Anthony Blake, (ya se que a algunos no os hace demasiada gracia) y entre unas cosas y otras, y hablando con gente de allí que se dedicaba a la magia, decidí que quería introducirme en este mundo de una forma más profunda y seria que desde la visión profana. 

Como he leído que recomendáis para empezar en este mundo, y aprender conceptos y teoría, el libro de los 13 Escalones del Mentalismo de Corinda, pensaba pasarme mañana por la tienda Magia Estudio en la calle San Mateo, para que me aconsejen y demás, y bueno, quería preguntaros si sabéis si allí tienen a la venta este libro, pues en el catálogo de la web no aparece, y les he escrito pero no me contestan. 

Por otra parte, saber por experiencia vuestra si me atenderán bien y sin problemas, pues como he leído que generalmente en las tiendas suelen ser muy reticentes a venderle nada a gente "no maga", no se, me da un poco de reparo que piensen que soy un simple curioso.

No se si están permitidas las referencias a tiendas en este foro, si es así disculpadme.

Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo. Cualquier consejo o sugerencia será bien recibido  :Smile1: 

¡Un saludo!

----------


## MaxVerdié

Yo NO recomiendo a un principiante el Corinda.

De hecho, lo desaconsejo.

Si eres principiante, empieza por el principio.

Esto es, los libros de principiantes.

Los 13 escalones NO lo es.

Opino, vaya.

----------


## trasobo

Cuanda vivía en Madrid, en esa teinda fue en la que me compré mi primer libro "serio" de Magia..Te atienden muy bien (Al igual que en tiendamagia, que ya de paso hoy he recibido el pedido que hice ayer: rapido, calidad y regalito  :Smile1: ); las veces que fui me atendió Encarnita, una mujer muy dulce y simpática...Respecto al libro esa ya no lo sé si lo tendrán.

Suerte y ánimo en tu aprendizaje.

Un saludo!

----------


## Oeo

> Yo NO recomiendo a un principiante el Corinda.
> 
> De hecho, lo desaconsejo.
> 
> Si eres principiante, empieza por el principio.
> 
> Esto es, los libros de principiantes.
> 
> Los 13 escalones NO lo es.
> ...


Hola Maxverdié. Ya te digo que soy principiante, no tengo demasiada idea, y como es el que he visto recomendar en tropecientos posts, pensé que sería el adecuado. ¿Por qué lo desaconsejas? ¿Cual crees que sería más correcto para empezar? Se agradece tu opinión.




> Cuanda vivía en Madrid, en esa teinda fue en la que me compré mi primer libro "serio" de Magia..Te atienden muy bien (Al igual que en tiendamagia, que ya de paso hoy he recibido el pedido que hice ayer: rapido, calidad y regalito Smile); las veces que fui me atendió una tienda de magia, una mujer muy dulce y simpática...Respecto al libro esa ya no lo sé si lo tendrán.



Trasobo, gracias por el aporte, me tranquiliza saber que por lo menos son majetes, jeje, ya iré un poco más relajado :P 
¿La chica se llama "una tienda de magia"? Que cosas, jeje

----------


## Gandalf

¿Max, y que libros de iniciación al mentalismo recomiendas?

----------


## zarkov

Quizás a lo que se refiera es que empezar en la magia con el mentalismo no es buena idea (no sé para que digo esto, que lo conteste él   :Lol:  ).

A mí personalmente no me parece una rama para comenzar, creo que hay que tener ya un cierto bagaje (y no sólo mágico), pero sí que me gustaría aprovechar para leer alguna opinión sobre esto.

----------


## Oeo

> Quizás a lo que se refiera es que empezar en la magia con el mentalismo no es buena idea (no sé para que digo esto, que lo conteste él Laughing ).
> 
> A mí personalmente no me parece una rama para comenzar, creo que hay que tener ya un cierto bagaje (y no sólo mágico), pero sí que me gustaría aprovechar para leer alguna opinión sobre esto.


Hombre, entiendo que no sea la rama más indicada para empezar, imagino que te refieres por el tema de que requiere una mayor dedicación a la presentación y conocimiento de las reacciones del público y demás, aunque no se si servirá, también decir que llevo bastante tiempo haciendo teatro, por lo que algunos conocimientos de este tipo (aunque mínimos) tengo.

Mientras nos saca de la duda Max, ¿Qué libros recomendaríais vosotros?

Un saludo[/quote]

----------


## zarkov

Yo más que opinar, lo que hago es exponer un reflexión que me lleva a una conclusión y que me gustaría contrastar por si me equivoco o no. No afirmo nada con rotundidad.

Y supongo que la experiencia en teatro ayudará, pero por poner un ejemplo, la experiencia de un político con mil mitines a su espalda frente a grandes auditorios ¿ayudará también?

----------


## Oeo

Es evidente que no, una cosa no lleva la otra, por supuesto, pero por ejemplo, pienso que haciendo teatro, ya tienes unas bases para hacer unas presentaciones con cierto toque de dramatismo e interpretación, que pienso que son claves en el mentalismo, aunque está claro que con eso no está hecha ni la 5º parte, pero bueno, es una ayuda.

Y acerca de lo de los libros, ¿alguien se pronuncia? Porque ahora me he quedado con la duda :?

----------


## ignoto

Considero que es imprescindible llevar algunos años estudiando magia antes de lanzarse al mentalismo.

No creo que el tener experiencia en el teatro ayude demasiado.

----------


## Gandalf

Pues yo no veo el problema que decís...

Si eres bueno manipulando empieza con la manipulación, si eres buen matemático empieza con cartas, si tu novia es muy flexible empieza con grandes ilusiones...

 :Lol:  

 pero si eres bueno convenciendo, interpretando, tienes una imagen que ayuda, genera confianza o impresiona, una voz concreta, tienes experiencia en teatro... todo eso es muy importante en el mentalismo, así que ¿por que no empezar por allí? Si, ya se que es una disciplina distinta y que tener experiencia en las otras ayuda, pero ¿tanto ayuda saber manipulación? ¿y cartas si luego lo que haces son lecturas o tests de libros?

Vamos, que en mi opinión yo no empezaría por mentalismo por que me gusta tocar varios palos y este me parece más complejo de interpretar pero no veo excesivo problema en acercarse a la magia a través de él.

PD: La frase mientes más que un político la podemos cambiar por mientes más que un mentalista. Si, tener experiencia en oratoria seguro que ayuda al mentalista.

----------


## ignoto

Entonces tendrías que descartar todos los juegos de mentalismo con cartas que requieren alguna manipulación.

También te puedes ir olvidando de los juegos que requieran experiencia con empalmes o uso del FP.

----------


## Oeo

Vaya, veo que hay diversidad de opiniones:

Ignoto:

Entiendo en parte lo que dices, ya que el mentalismo, por los ejemplos que mismamente comentas, utiliza métodos de otras ramas, pero pienso, que el aprendizaje del Mentalismo, lo puedo ir compaginando con técnicas de cartomagia como los empalmes que mismamente comentas, o con algún libro de utilización del FP, ya que también lo mencionas. 
Quiero decir, que puedo ir documentándome según vaya necesitando unas cosas u otras.

Vamos, entiendo tu postura, y los ejemplos que me pones son de peso, pero pienso que con ilusión, tesón y ganas de aprender, se puede lograr cualquier cosa no?

Evidentemente, quiero formarme, y no tengo intención de coger de aquí a un mes y hacer una sesión de mentalismo.

No se, tú me hablas desde la experiencia, lo se, pero ¿qué opinas de mis argumentos en este sentido?

Lo que comenta Gandalf, acerca de la imagen, la voz, a mi juicio es bastante importante, pero bueno hablo desde el desconocimiento, y sí, mi intención era acercarme a la magia a través del mentalismo, pero bueno, si lo considerais un despropósito, me meteré con otra cosa, aunque el problema es que lo haré con menos ilusión, y creo que eso quizá sea contraproducente.

----------


## letang

Yo comparto la opinión de Gandalf. No veo necesario saber técnicas cartomágicas y numismágicas para ser mentalista.
Puede ser positivo, pero no estrictametne necesario.

Respecto a la opinión de Ignoto



> Entonces tendrías que descartar todos los juegos de mentalismo con cartas que requieren alguna manipulación.
> También te puedes ir olvidando de los juegos que requieran experiencia con empalmes o uso del FP.


En el espectáculo que vi de Anthony Blake (la única vez que le he visto en directo) no usó ninguna técnica cartomágica ni de ninguna otra rama. Y fue un auténtico espectáculo de mentalismo, muy completo y perfecto.

Creo incluso que los juegos de mentalismo en los que se usan esas técnicas (las cartomágicas y demás) han sido inventados por gente que controlaba primero las otras ramas y se aprovechó para crear esos juegos. Juegos adaptados al mentalismo.
Pero como comento en el caso del espectáculo de Blake, no son necesarias estas manipulaciones para hacer un número.

Es más, me parece mucho más productiva y eficaz la experiencia teatral que la experiencia cartomágica o numismágica.

Incluso, dándole la vuelta a la tortilla, quizá quienes empiecen con cartomagia sí deberían tener unas bases mínimas de mentalismo (al menos de presentación), ya que al fin y al cabo, el 80% de juegos de cartomagia se basan en adivinaciones, lecturas de pensamiento, coincidencias... que requieren presentaciones más cercanas al mentalismo y no son estudiadas con la seriedad que debería requerer.

Un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

Por empalmes me refería a cualquier cosa menos a cartas, pero bueno.

----------


## Pardo

Yo empece hace ya 25 añitos con la magia... y no fue hasta hace unos 10 que me decante por el Mentalismo.

Por la propia experiencia personal, yo recomiendo empezar con la cartomagia, micromagia, magia de salon... antes que lanzarse al mentalismo, pues por ejemplo, para hacer un buen cambio de papeletas, es preciso dominar un enfile, no solo la tectinca sino el timing, la misdirection, etc... y asi muchisimas cosas.

No olvidemos que el mentalismo es una rama de la magia, y como tal, hay que empezar desde el principio.

Si es cierto que en magia mental, hace mucho la presentación y la charla (el 90% diria yo), pero nos hace falta saber mucho mas de tempos, movimientos, misdirection, estc... cosas que se aprenden haciando antes cosas mas sencillas, donde la atención no es directa a ti como pasa con el mentalismo, ya que "supuestamente" trabajas sin nada, solo con la mente.... tienes que habituarte a muchisimas cosas que si estan relacionadas.

Letang, el mismo Blake, se chupo mucha cartomagia antes de hacer mentalismo... Pues sinceramente, creo que es una de las ramas mas complicadas (si la quieres hacer bien, para mi no es lo mismo HACER MENTALISMO que  HACER UN JUEJO DE MENTALISMO)

Y para HACER MENTALISMO, antes tienes que haber hacho muchos juegos de magia bien presentada tanto en tecnica como en presentación.


Salud!
Pardo.[/u]

----------


## Gandalf

Pero decir que no se empiece a estudiar magia por el mentalismo por que hace falta empalmar, o usar el fp o tal... el empalme no es más que una maniobra de la magia que se da en muchas disciplinas, numismagia, cartomagia, bolas... y mentalismo. Dará igual en cual de ellas empieces, es una maniobra que te tocará conocer. Por que empieces por una o por otra no la hará más fácil ¿no? 

Con el mismo criterio que usa Pardo para hablar del mentalismo, digo yo que es una de las ramas difíciles de la magia por ser el mago el centro de atención de todo. Recomienda aprender antes otras artes mágicas por el apoyo que eso supone a las cosas que quieras hacer con el mentalismo pero en mi opinión el cambio de papeletas que comenta el Corinda se puede aprender sin necesidad de haber empalmado antes. El centro roto es un tipo de empalme que no se estudia más concretamente en mentalismo. Igualmente para hacer el uno por delante requieres del empalme y escamoteo de otra papeleta. Eso no se enseña en otra rama. El vendaje de hojos, la lectura en frio, los forzajes, los test de libros, los vivos y muertos... son muchas cosas las que se pueden hacer sin empalmes o fps o sin artes de la cartomagia, y otras muchas más que se ayudan de esas y otras maniobras. Son cosas tan específicas que aprender el salto o la Elmesley no ayudan pues nada tienen en común.

Estamos diciendo muchas veces que la magia de cartas no requiere necesariamente de técnicas manuales, hablamos de la matemagia o de la magia de controles mentales... ¿Por que va a ser distinto en este caso?

Otra cosa es que cualquier experiencia previa en otras ramas de la magia ayudarán al mago mentalista en su arte, pues puede concentrar toda su atención en aprender la presentación pues la técnica ya la tiene. Igualmente ocurre con la experiencia. Bien, es cierto. Pero nada impide que la misma técnica que se aprende en las cartas se aprenda mientras se estudia mentalismo.

Reconozco que saber técnica manipulativa facilita el aprendizaje del mentalismo, ojo, y de cualquier otra disciplina mágica, pero de eso no se extrae que tenga que ser el mentalismo una rama que se deje como última a aprender.

¿Que magia no necesita del timing o de la misdireccion?

----------


## Oeo

Buf, que cantidad de información en los últimos posts :? 

Veamos, analizando la experiencia personal de Pardo, y las opiniones de Gandalf, llego a la conclusión de que el haber practicado antes otras artes como la cartomagia, ayuda y facilita mucho las cosas, pero no es estrictamente necesario.

Veo también que no es muy común que alguien quiera empezar por el Mentalismo en la magia, y respondo también a Pardo, aclarando que no quiero hacer un juego de mentalismo, pretendo y quiero hacer mentalismo, no es un capricho.

Lo que en principio haré, será pasarme hoy o mañana por la tienda de magia estudio, y ver si allí me orientan y me recomiendan algo por donde empezar, pues la verdad ahora estoy un tanto confuso, por tanta diversidad de opiniones, pero aunque quizá muchos penséis lo contrario, comprarme ahora el canuto y aprender cartomagia, quizá me sirva para aprender técnicas para una parte, pero no creo que sea lo que busco.

Vale que no sea lo usual ni recomendable, pero ¿no pensáis que es posible aprender mentalismo sin haber profundizado en otros artes previamente? Si me respondéis defintiivamente que no, me compraré un canuto y santas pascuas, pero se que no voy a quedar satisfecho, no se...

Ante todo decir que agradezco sobremanera vuestras opiniones, y me encanta escuchar los distintos puntos de vista, pues quien mejor que profesionales como vosotros para dirigir mis propósitos.

Un saludo

----------


## Gandalf

No se lo que te dirán los demás pero en mi opinión, no, no es necesario aprender ninguna rama del mentalismo antes que las otras. Podría ser recomendable, pero no necesario.

Eso si, cuando la disciplina que estudies, en este caso mentalismo, incorpore cualquier pase o técnica própia de otra disciplina, cartomagia, cuerdas, monedas, etc, recurre a sus textos para aprender verdaderamente bien ese tema. 

Y la teoría la puedes aprender en los libros de teoría, que para eso están. Eso sí, que sepas que la mayoría están pensados con ejemplos de casi todas las demás disciplinas y no para mentalismo.

PD: No todos los que hablan son profesionales. Por ejemplo, yo.

----------


## zarkov

Gracias Pardo por tu respuesta.

Esa diferencia que expones entre hacer un juego de mentalismo o hacer mentalismo me parece capital. Me cuadra bastante con la idea que me voy haciendo del asunto.
Yo he empezado a estudiar el Corinda (y ojo, que yo soy de los que machaca lo que leo) y me doy cuenta de las cosas que entiendo gracias a experiencias que he tenido y también soy consciente de lo que me falta en muchos aspectos. No es cosa de los efectos que vienen en el libro.
Creo que este tema es más complejo de lo que parece.
Esto es una aproximación, porque me va la marcha y no tengo prisa, pero ese libro es muy duro incluso éticamente (a mí me lo parece).

Releo el párrafo de arriba y no entiendo nada, pero es que para mí es un asunto muy confuso, lo siento.

----------


## ignoto

Yo reconozco que solamente estudio mentalismo para perfeccionar mi magia y sin atreverme a practicarlo.
Para eso hacen falta muchos años y muchas tablas.

----------


## Oeo

Eso es lo que yo había pensado Gandalf, cuando me surgiera algún juego en el que hubiese que aplicar técnicas de otras ramas, acudiría a ellas para continuar mi aprendizaje, evidentemente no voy a cerrarme, pues me perdería un número importante de efectos.

Pensé en el Corinda pues era el que se recomendaba en muchos posts, pero por lo que comentáis parece que no es un buen ejemplo para iniciarse. Si me sugerís algún otro mejor, lo agradeceré, por que no conozco demasiado.

Respecto a las respuestas de zarkov e ignoto, decir que no tengo ninguna prisa en comenzar a practicarlo, de momento quiero aprender, y recabar conceptos, ya habrá tiempo de pasar a la práctica.

Sinceramente ya no se que hacer, me habéis dejado bastante confuso entre unas opiniones y otras  :roll: , pero bueno siempre son bien recibidas que conste.

----------


## zarkov

Mira, mi opinión en este tema no es nada fiable, de verdad. Por lo que cuesta y te quedas tranquilo, cómpratelo. Luego juzgas tú mismo.

----------


## Oeo

Bueno, he decidido darme un paseo por la tienda, y a ver que saco en claro.
Si no me equivoco abría a las 4:30, así que me voy a ir preparando.

Cuando os vuelva os comento en qué ha quedado la cosa, y ya me dais de capones  :Lol: 

Hasta luego!

----------


## RAIMONS

yo estoy de acuerdo con gandaf. no es necesariamente estudiar otras ramas para hacer mentalismo.lo siento.es verdad que saber un poco de todo,te puede sacar de algun apuro,eso es verdad.pero tambien es cierto,que en el mentalismo,hay subgrupos.por ejemplo,pardo,realizas muchisimos juegos de mentalismo con cartas,ahi no hay duda de que necesitas aprender de todo en cartomagia,manipulaciones etc etc.pero tambien existen efectos y subgrupos en el mentalismo,que no se necesita para nada las cartas y otros objetos y si mucho teatro,presentacion y arte escenico. pardo, blake empezó con muchos ejercicios con cartas,pero tambien te diré,que lo dejó porque no era lo suyo,era torpe en las manipulaciones y fallaba muchísimo.(y eso que tenia por maestro al propio tamariz) luego se decantó por lo que hoy sabemos de él.yo empezé estudiando solamente mentalismo,cursos de hipnosis,parasicologias,control mental,teatro y mentalismo ,sinceramente,los juegos de cartas no me interesan en absoluto,no soy habil con ellas(ni me importa) porque tampoco lo entreno,y en cambio en el mentalismo,me gusta hacer juegos sobre  misterio,sobres,papeletas,vendas,control mental,etc etc.sin usar para nada,cartas,monedas ni otros juegos. 
el mentalismo puro,puro,solo es aquel que implica juegos mentales,adivinaciones de nombres,numeros,objetos,personas,datos,telekinesia  s,hipnotismo,etc etc etc. podriamos estar asi dando una conferencia,etc.como test de libros,periodicos etc e. bueno, no me enrollo ma´s.  
a tu pregunta.....................si de verdad te gusta el mentalismo y lo amas como arte,empieza por ahi.pruebalo,disfrútalo entiéndelo,practica,practica y luego, decide!!!!
un saludo.

ahhhhhhh,se me olvidaba, los empalmes en el mentalismo,se aprenden ejercitandolos,ejercitandolos y ejercitandolos. como por ejemplo,practica con el C.R. hasta que te duelan las manos. todo es a base de practica,practica y ensayo.!!!!!!1

----------


## Oeo

Muy buenas!

Ya estoy de vuelta de la tienda.

Antes de nada:

Veo que RAIMONS me comprende!  :117: 

Sinceramente, el que me cuentes todo esto, y el cómo empezaste, me da un poco más de esperanza la verdad. No te quepa duda de que como dices, lo amo como arte, y estoy seguro que cuando empiece a formarme, lo amaré mucho más.

Lo de las cartas, la verdad también lo comparto, es decir, me gustan mucho los juegos y efectos con ellas, pero no me veo con la suficiente fuerza como para ponerme seriamente con ellas.

Os comento mis andanzas:

Tras una charla con una señora muy amable, (ha sido breve si cabe, ya que había bastante gente, y ha sido gracioso aunque un poco embarazoso, porque nada más entrar he tenido que permanecer mirando las fotos, ya que le estaba enseñando un efecto a un chico, y me ha mirado con cara de fulmina-curiosos), a la que he expuesto mi situación, y le he pedido opinión(como en la consulta del médico vamos), me ha dicho que si quiero empezar fuerte con el Mentalismo, que me lea el Corinda, ya que aun habiendo cosas más sencillas, merece la pena. 

Luego me ha dicho que también hay otros como los de Anneman y Aquelarre, para profundizar más y aprender efectos, pero ya para más adelante (Eso es lo que le he entendido).

Así, que ni corto ni perezoso, me he hecho con mi ejemplar del Corinda, y me dispongo a emprender una lectura concienzuda y minuciosa para comenzar mi aprendizaje  :twisted: 

Ya os iré exponiendo mis dudas, opiniones y demás, según me vayan surgiendo, y mi opinión sobre si he hecho bien empezando de este modo. Desde luego ilusión y ganas no me faltan!  :Wink:

----------


## Gandalf

Bueno, pues ya lo tienes.

Ahora piensa en lo siguiente. El Corinda sin un fuerte complemente de teoría y práctica resulta casi inutil. Lo que tienes es una biblia. Dura y ardua de trabajar. Muchas ideas, casi todas, muchas posibilidades y conocimientos que se quedan muy cortos. 

Además tampoco empieza de más sencillo a más difícil y el orden que sugiere Blake en el prólogo tampoco lo hace mucho más sencillo, auque quizás si sea más lógico.

Completa esa formación con otras de teoría y manipulación. Las manipulaciones más básicas son las más útiles para mentalismo, ya que lo anormal es ver a un mentalista haciendo saltos, dobles volteos o back and fronts, pero si empalmes. Tendrás que aprender a dar cambiazos a las papeletas ya llevar empalmadas cosas en la mano (papeletas, llaves, monedas, bolas...). Y esas cosas si es cierto que no vienen en el Corinda. Así que enfréntate a los juegos que no tengan manipulación consciente de que la fuerza de esos juegos radica en tu presentación y los que si tengan manipulación ensayalos, como ya han dicho, hasta que duelan las manos.

Suerte.

----------


## Pardo

Yo no he dicho en ningun momento que sea imprescindible aprender otras cosas antes que el mentalismo... solo he dicho que te ayuda muchisimo!

Cuando aprendemos magia (sea lo que sea) al principio nos preocupamos de que las tecnicas nos salgan bien, estamos muy atentos a cada movimiento y eso hace que inconcientement nos despreocupemos de la presentación, que es lo mas importante en el mentalismo.

El aprender otras cosas antes, no es por las tecnicas, sino para acostumbrarse a hacer magia, acostumbrarse a hacer cosas en las que estes pendiente del truco teniendo salida por si algo sale mal, para cojer experiencia en msdirection y demas.

Has hecho una buena elección con el Corinda, esta claro, pero yo te aconsejo que lo compagines con otras cosas... y que antes de hacer un CR, hagas unos cuantos juegos de cartas o cualquier otra cosa, pues el CR, es una de las tecnicas mas faciles de aprender, pero de las mas dificiles de hacer bien, he visto a mucha gente destrozar cosas por su simpleza, por creer que al ser una tecnica facil ya esta todo hecho, y eso en el mentalismo es lo de menos... esa es la razon por la que cro que hay que hacer antes otras cosas, por lo menos hasta conseguir quitarse ese miedo que tenemos todos cuando empezamos... ese miedo al fallo, pues un fallo con una baraja, es mucho mas facil de salvar que un fallo de algo que deberias haber leido y por nervios no has podido... por ejemplo...

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Ayy

si como decias, y estoy totalmente de acuerdo, en el mentalismo el 90 por ciento o mas depende de la presentacion y el saber estar en el escenario, recomendarias estudiar o tener uans nociones minimas de teatro?

----------


## Oeo

Hola de nuevo compañeros:

He estado echándole un ojo, para ir viendo a lo que me voy a enfrentar a partir de ahora, y estoy con vosotros en que voy a tener que compaginarlo con otras cosas, teóricas y de manipulación.

Como ya dije, no tengo prisa, y por suerte gozo de todo el tiempo del mundo para machacar y remachacar lo que haga falta, de repetir y leer hasta la saciedad, y de buscar por otras fuentes las bases que me falten, pero también creo, sin haber comenzado una lectura concienzuda, que he hecho una buena adquisición, contando con todos los "peros" que me sugerís, y que tenéis toda la razón del mundo.

Bueno, de momento deciros que muchas gracias a todos los que me habéis puesto vuestras opiniones, y que espero contar con vosotros para charlar y comentar dudas y baches que salga en el camino que por fin he emprendido.

Seguramente, como todos, tropezaré alguna vez, y poco a poco iré encontrando una disciplina de aprendizaje que me venga bien, y bueno, que espero contar con vosotros, ya que desde luego, ahora mismo ilusión no me falta un ápice (ya veremos en unos meses :p).

----------


## Krumlov

Hola, Oeo:

Creo que, de alguna forma, tenemos trayectorias parecidas. 
Llevo poquísimo tiempo tratando de aprender magia (apenas 6 o 7 meses) por lo que mide mis palabras desde la inexperiencia.
Yo he comenzado leyendo libros un poco más generales ("Aprenda usted magia", de Tamaríz, "Esto es magia", de Moliné..etc..) y coqueteando con la cartomagia y algo de magia de cerca. 
Y también tengo antecedentes teatrales, soy asiduo narrador y jugador de rol (de los sanotes y buenas personas, ¿¡eh!?, que también existimos  :Wink:  ) y el tío que contaba las historias de terror en los campamentos, ja,ja.
Ahora, en serio, mi tendencia natural también me aproxima al mundo del mentalismo y como a tí te ocurre, focaliza mi curiosidad. 
Pero creo que es importante, sobre todo al principio, tratar de tener una visión más global de todas las disciplinas mágicas (al fin y al cabo, muchos de los principios son compartidos y todas las ramas se interrelacionan de alguna manera). También creo que es importante una base teórica mínima y conocimientos de la evolución de la magia para poder afrontar el conocimiento mágico desde el respeto. Y sobre todo, no tener prisa. 
La diversión está en el proceso de aprendizaje en si mismo, -en apretar más que abarcar- hasta conseguir hacer propio un efecto, una rutina, pero -sobre todo, y más para el mentalismo-, un control de la atención, una presencia escénica, una capacidad narrativa...para crear lo imposible. 
A todos nos gusta que nos cuenten buenas historias, que sean capaces de transportarnos a otros lugares, que aún verosímiles, cuestionen lo que tenemos por cierto. Y para lograr todo eso y hacerlo bien se requiere, además del talento apropiado, muchísimo tiempo y dedicación.
Sé que no te estoy contando nada que no sepas ya. Perdona
Sin embargo, te entiendo: Yo también me compré el Corinda hace un par de meses y me parece un libro fascinante. Lo mejor, es que tengo la sensación de que es un libro que me va a acompañar durante mucho, mucho tiempo, y que me va a dar la oportunidad de leerle, reeerle durante años. Ya lo estoy disfrutando, pero se que tardaré mucho tiempo hasta que pueda presentarme dignamente frente a un público y aún más para asimilar algunos de los contenidos del libro.

Por lo demás, yo creo que has hecho bien las cosas. Has pedido opiniones de gente con más experiencia y criterio y estás leyendo buenos libros, y no tirando de ***** , ni buscando "trucos" en internet o liándote a comprar gimmicks o juegos ya hechos.
Estas en el mejor de los sitios para aprender. Siéntete arropado, que aquí estamos para lo que haga falta. (yo también vivo en los madriles, por si lo necesitas).

Y gracias, de nuevo a los que nos guiais en esto. Sed comprensivos. Ya sabéis que el gusanillo pica fuerte y es difícil resistirse a la atracción del "lado oscuro".   :Wink:

----------


## Oeo

Lo primero de todo, gracias por tus opiniones Zurmlov, pienso que a pesar de venir como afirmas de la inexperiencia, es tan válida como las demás, siempre es bueno conocer todos los puntos de vista posibles. 

Lo que me dices de que conviene tener unas nociones básicas de la magia en  general, estoy de acuerdo, es evidente que hay que conocer como funcionan las cosas en este mundo, y que no es coger aprender o comprar un truco y al día siguiente hacer un estropicio delante de gente. 

He de decir también que a pesar de que quizá mis primeros mensajes, han sonado un poco a lanzarme a la piscina sin mirar antes si hay agua (en parte supongo que no ha sido muy distinto que eso), pero llevo ya bastante tiempo leyendo e informándome, a través de muchas fuentes, para llegar hasta donde estoy, y tomar esta importante decisión, y aunque quizá debiera haber tomado algo más de tiempo en leer cosas como las de los libros que comentas, lo cierto es que como bien sabrás, cuando se te mete algo entre ceja y ceja, tiendes a ir directo hacia el objetivo, intentando evitar los rodeos. Como ya dije antes, y es la conclusión que he sacado gracias a las aportaciones aquí expuestas, es que no tengo la intención de cerrarme con el Corinda, sino que pretendo buscar todo lo que me haga falta según vaya avanzando, para intentar tapar todos los agujerillos que tengo por haber empezado de esta manera. Vamos, que no me cierro, y seré el primero en leerme un libro de cartomagia, cuando llegue a la conclusión de que es necesario para continuar mi aprendizaje de una buena manera.

He de reconocerte, a raíz de lo que piensas de que he hecho bien las cosas, que también me he topado en mi camino con todas esas tentaciones y falsas esperanzas que comentas, como el adquirir libros y videos de forma poco ética, pero me parece una total falta de respeto para todos los profesionales de la magia, y para lo que es la magia en sí, por eso he prescindido de todo ello, y he decidido acudir aquí, a pedir consejo a quienes realmente hablan con la magia de tú a tú, y quienes conocen su verdadero concepto, y de momento, encantado estoy  :Smile1: 

Por último, muchas gracias por el apoyo, es bueno saber que eres de por aquí   :Wink:

----------


## ferpa

Un consejo, para todo principiante, Si magia quieres aprender, muchos libros as de Leer, mucha paciencia mucho trabajo y dedicación, mucho respeto a este noble arte no aprendas un juego y lo ejecutes sin más a la aventura haber que sale pues si no lo haces así siempre seras un truquero, y no un Mago, así si Magia quieres aprender repito muchos libros has de LEER

----------


## Oeo

En ello estoy ferpa, ya he dicho que no quiero caer en ese error, que efectivamente quiero leer mucho y formarme, antes de intentar poner en práctica ningún truco, porque haga lo que haga y cuando lo haga, quiero que salga bien, pues creo que se pueden hacer cosas muy interesantes, y si se descubre el sistema por hacer alguna chapuza, se perdería toda la magia, así que no te preocupes, que por lo menos yo, pienso leer hasta que se me salgan los ojos. (Además me encanta leer, así que sin problemas)

Un saludo

----------


## ferpa

Pues enhorabuena querido amigo, animo y si es lo que te gusta practicalo con todo el corazón y lo vas a conseguir, pues se nota por tus formas que sabes como empezar, cosa que algunos no lo tienen claro, pero veo que tu sabes lo que quieres, animo y adelante

----------


## Giovanni

Muchas gracias Oeo y Ferpa, ademas de todos los otros que partciciparon (gandalf, etc..) ya que soy principiante con el mismo concepto, escuchar muchos puntos de vista, leer hasta que la muerte me separe de los libros, practicar hasta el infinito, no quiero caer en el error de fallar y estropear un sistema, ya llevo 1 año de cartomagia y algunos meses de lectura de mentalismo y les agradezco toda la experiencia que transmiten a traves de los post, estoy eternamente agradecido

PD: _Quisiera saber que otro libro ademas de Corinda pueden recomendar?, ya que vivo lejos de cualquier lugar donde lleguen articulos magicos y menos un negocio de mentalismo (ya llevo 3 meses buscando uñiles)_

----------


## RAIMONS

SI lees más por este foro,ya existen post sobre libros de mentalismo.....hay que buscar amigo...pero por si acaso, aparte del corinda, empieza con el annemann. un saludo.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Oeo,

yo te recomiendo que empieces por el "Esto es magia", que te dará una base general para que continues con cualquier tipo de magia.
Control de la atención, misdirection, timming, curvas de interés, estudiar un juego, crear rutinas... y de muchas otras cosas más necesitarás antes de abordar el corinda.
Y aqui encontrarás los primeros juegos de mentalismo. Alguno se lo he visto hacer a Pardo por la tele .  :Wink:  
Yo creo que el corinda es un poco bestia para empezar.

----------


## Oeo

Hola Manel, gracias por tu aporte  :Wink:  

Bueno, decirte que al final, tras una conversación que tuve con la mujer de MagiaEstudio me recomendó empezar mis andaduras en el mentalismo con el Corinda, así que ni corto ni perezoso me lo compré, hará ya cosa de Mes y pico, y de momento estoy leyéndo y estudiándolo día sí y día también con mucha tranquilidad y sin prisas, y bueno, mis impresiones hasta ahora, son que estoy ante un libro tremendo, y con una cantidad de contenido apabullante, y bueno aunque como dices quizá sea un poco bestia para empezar, de momento pienso complementar su estudio con más libros, como por ejemplo el que me comentas de "Esto es Magia".

Eso sí, me parece que hice una compra estupenda, y no me arrepiento de cada euro que gasté en comprármelo, ya que estoy encantado y cada vez con más ganas de aprender.

Ya iré comentando con el tiempo mis dudillas e impresiones, que voy anotando según voy avanzando.

Un saludo  :Wink:

----------

